# Rosko is really impressing me.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe it is just the fact that he is getting older. But, I swear ever since, well a couple weeks after we got Athena. Rosko's obedience has been the best its ever been. Maybe the fact that I have to work with another dog now and he doesn't get all of my time makes him that much more willing to try and please me or get my praise. Maybe he feels that he has to set the example. Maybe I was spending too much time with him. I don't know. But I am liking it. I say sit he sits. I say down he goes down. I say stay he stays. I say attention he's front and center. I say come he hauls back. I say touch he takes his front paws and touches. I say heel he heels. Today while walking I decided to drop his leash. I half expected him to walk ahead, or get too far out, or just flat out do what he wanted. He heard the leash hit the ground looked up at me then back ahead, didn't miss a stride. We walked for 1/2 an hour like that.step for step turn for turn. The other night I was up on the couch playing with Athena trying to get her to stop with the biting. So I kept saying Athena no bite. she would stop for a couple seconds then I would be saying Athena no bite. After about 5 minutes of this Rosko gets up from beside my wife, walks behind the couch, brings out a tug rope, drops it on the couch beside me and Athena and goes and lays back down beside my wife. We all got a good laugh out of that. It was like he was telling me "stop with the no bite crap and redirect with this rope". Hopefully me writing this doesn't jinx it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, great story! Smart dog! 

That is awesome how Rosko is coming along - no doubt a big part is the work you have been doing with him from the very first day you've had him. I do believe that some of what you are seeing is, as you have guessed, a reaction to having Athena around. Same thing happened with my older dog when I got a puppy - Keeta suddenly improved 100% in obedience and behaviour - I did suspect that she was trying to be more 'grown up' and set an example. Or it was competition for my attention and approval - either way, I wasn't complaining!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a great story about the rope!My dogs were never more obedient when a new puppy joined the pack,but they were always very nurturing to the baby.Sounds like Rosko is doing wonderfully


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Rosko has done a couple hilarious things. While in Georgia on vacation Athena had been home all morning while Rosko was with me hiking. When we got back to cabin Rosko wanted to lay around for a spell. Well Athena wanted to jump on him and play. So Rosko casually walked over to Athena's small crate and opened the door as he did Athena walked into the crate. Like he had this all planned out Rosko took his paw and pushed the door shut. He laid back down but since the door wasn't latched Athena was out in seconds. But we nontheless got a kick out of it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's actually very impressive!When I was a kid we had a five year old collie and added a collie/gsd puppy.When the collie didn't want to be pestered he would pick up a bone or toy and pretend it was the most wonderful object to chew EVER! Then let the pup steal it so he could nap in peace.It is cool to watch them problem solve.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> That's actually very impressive!When I was a kid we had a five year old collie and added a collie/gsd puppy.When the collie didn't want to be pestered he would pick up a bone or toy and pretend it was the most wonderful object to chew EVER! Then let the pup steal it so he could nap in peace.It is cool to watch them problem solve.


That is probably the most adorable thing every! I wish my female would do that to our up lol. 




cdwoodcox said:


> Maybe it is just the fact that he is getting older. But, I swear ever since, well a couple weeks after we got Athena. Rosko's obedience has been the best its ever been. Maybe the fact that I have to work with another dog now and he doesn't get all of my time makes him that much more willing to try and please me or get my praise. Maybe he feels that he has to set the example. Maybe I was spending too much time with him. I don't know. But I am liking it. I say sit he sits. I say down he goes down. I say stay he stays. I say attention he's front and center. I say come he hauls back. I say touch he takes his front paws and touches. I say heel he heels. Today while walking I decided to drop his leash. I half expected him to walk ahead, or get too far out, or just flat out do what he wanted. He heard the leash hit the ground looked up at me then back ahead, didn't miss a stride. We walked for 1/2 an hour like that.step for step turn for turn. The other night I was up on the couch playing with Athena trying to get her to stop with the biting. So I kept saying Athena no bite. she would stop for a couple seconds then I would be saying Athena no bite. After about 5 minutes of this Rosko gets up from beside my wife, walks behind the couch, brings out a tug rope, drops it on the couch beside me and Athena and goes and lays back down beside my wife. We all got a good laugh out of that. It was like he was telling me "stop with the no bite crap and redirect with this rope". Hopefully me writing this doesn't jinx it.




Sounds like he takes a load off your back while youre training the up!


----------

